# Cave ideas



## Jordan_86 (Aug 16, 2007)

Alright my firemouths are finnaly grown up and I am moving them into my new 55 gallon tank. My question is what should I use for caves and cover. I have some driftwood and i just got some lace rock yesterday. I was thinking lace rock just lying around and making some pvc caves. Let me know what you think. PS I am using Play sand as a substrate because I love to watch them sift it.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you plan to use play sand your foundation rocks need to be all the way down to the bottom of the tank. For some ideas check out this video of my 800:





I do all kinds of things to make caves. From pvc to simply piling rocks up. I also like clay pipe, and the fish seem to like it too...


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

haha like the kids in the backround LOL


----------



## trackhazard (Mar 21, 2007)

I use black PVC elbows in my tank covered up in plants and hidden behind rocks.

Charlie


----------

